# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  فك شفرة

## mourou

السلام عليكم .اريد فك شفرة alcatel th4  imei;353571001279531  id;TH41V-1ARGFR1

----------


## TIGER_GSM

فك شفرات غير مدعومة عبر ايمي أخي

----------

